# Dog will only poop at dog park or hold it and poop in house



## googlematt (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi,
We got a 1 year old mix from the local humane society in November 2008. Hes a year and a half now and he has literally never pooped on the leash.......ever. He pees on the leash just fine, but no poop. We had to become members of the only local dog park just so that he would poop somewhere. If we don't take him to the park every single day, he poops in the house. So we were wondering if there is anything that anybody could recommend that we do. We would like to avoid crate training, but thats what we have had to do while we are not home. He is the perfect dog in every other way and he always feels bad when he goes in the house because he knows its wrong, but I think its because he just couldn't hold it. This is a really frustrating situation and I would appreciate anybody's help

Thanks


----------



## JoeRosco (Mar 22, 2009)

Have you tried adding a command when she poops? Your dog is much older than my pup but mine pee's fine outside my house but would only poop down the street, for the last week I added a command to it as she went and it seems to have working because the last to days she has given me much less trouble. Good Luck


----------



## googlematt (Apr 21, 2009)

Well when he poops we are at the dog park and he is off in some corner, so unless I can get over there and give him a command, then he won't learn it. The problem is he doesn't even poop on the leash at all. I will try to add a command though, even if it means me following him around the dog park.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Put him on a LONG lead (25 feet or more) so he can get away from you a little bit, maybe go behind a bush. Turn the other way. I've seen this problem before and more times than not, that solved it in one day!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Dilly-Dally had the exact same problem; it took her about two days before she pooped on-leash for the first time, and continued to only go every two days for the next week or so.

The only thing for you to really do is be patient, and keep her on-leash every time you go out. Take him to someplace you know other dogs have pooped, and let her sniff around. Watch him like a hawk indoors, and take him outside _*every*_ time he starts to look agitated. Stay outside at least 30 minutes each time; the act of walking will help him relax. 

Does he have a particular spot in the dog park where he likes to go? Take him there, and leave him on leash the entire time; pace back and forth around the same area. Pay special attention to the area - is it grass? Gravel? Wood chips? Is it in a secluded corner? Try to replicate those conditions on your walks. If you have any neighbors with dogs, try walking him with their dogs, follow them around on their walks, and let him see you praise & treat them when they poop on leash. When you see him start to sniff the ground looking for a spot, and if it's a safe spot (i.e. - not somebody's driveway), turn away from him. Don't just look away - physically turn your entire body, with your feet pointed in the opposite direction; dogs can read your body language, and can tell when you're peeking. Stay relaxed - they can read tension in your posture even when you're turned away.

Be prepared for setbacks. Do not get frustrated if he poops inside; the last thing you want is for him to equate poop with an angry owner. That will only result in him trying to hold and conceal it. Praise and treat lavishly the first time he does it outside. If he's holding out, the first time he goes will be its own reward, but seeing you praise him will reinforce it very quickly.


----------

